# turnip prices at 555! [closed]



## pixelnikki (Apr 29, 2020)

no entry fee but please tip if you can! feel free to drop bells at the path in front of nooks cranny or resident center.




			https://turnip.exchange/island/4047d871
		


EDIT: back up! i will be AFK working a bit but i'll check in occassionally. :3 i figured out how to make the listing private so it should only be people from here i think? let me know if i have that right!


			https://turnip.exchange/island/88d5198d


----------



## Chenny (Apr 29, 2020)

Hey there! Are you still accepting visitors to sell turnips? Im happy to leave a tip


----------



## pixelnikki (Apr 29, 2020)

Chenny said:


> Hey there! Are you still accepting visitors to sell turnips? Im happy to leave a tip



i would like to! i am new to the queue website so i may make a new post later and send dodo codes manually?


----------



## Chenny (Apr 29, 2020)

I clicked the link right after I left this comment and have been waiting in line this whole time...and just now it was my turn, and I clicked to see your dodo code just before I got a notification that I was getting kicked out of line  did I do something wrong? I’ve been waiting a while...


----------



## pixelnikki (Apr 29, 2020)

Chenny said:


> I clicked the link right after I left this comment and have been waiting in line this whole time...and just now it was my turn, and I clicked to see your dodo code just before I got a notification that I was getting kicked out of line  did I do something wrong? I’ve been waiting a while...


i don't know why this happened! can i dm?


----------



## pixelnikki (Apr 29, 2020)

gonna take a break to let some friends in and maybe make a new queue later. thank you all for coming! ^^


----------



## pixelnikki (Apr 29, 2020)

bump! accepting queue again.


----------



## Kurisu1701 (Apr 29, 2020)

Joining the Queue!


----------



## princesskyndal (Apr 29, 2020)

Will you send me the dodo code? I have joined the queue!


----------



## pixelnikki (Apr 29, 2020)

Kurisu1701 said:


> Joining the Queue!


thank you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



princesskyndal said:


> Will you send me the dodo code? I have joined the queue!


the dodo code will be given to you as your turn comes up!


----------



## princesskyndal (Apr 29, 2020)

On my way now! Thank you for being understanding, i’m new to the turnip exchange!


----------



## Lachrimosa (Apr 29, 2020)

I have joined the queue! Been looking for the whole day to sell since my shop is in renovations


----------



## CaptainSavaHoe (Apr 29, 2020)

pixelnikki said:


> no entry fee but please tip if you can! feel free to drop bells at the path in front of nooks cranny or resident center.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Will you please send a Dodo code


----------



## pixelnikki (Apr 29, 2020)

Lachrimosa said:


> I have joined the queue! Been looking for the whole day to sell since my shop is in renovations



ohh thats exciting tho! ^^ see you soon~ 



CaptainSavaHoe said:


> Will you please send a Dodo code



if you're in the queue it will automatically give you the dodo code once it's your turn.  but i'm PST, so i'll probably leave it open for at least 2 hours.


----------



## CaptainSavaHoe (Apr 29, 2020)

It kicked me out what do I do!


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 29, 2020)

Oh you are still open? i;ve never used the turnip exchange site


----------



## pixelnikki (Apr 29, 2020)

PaperCat said:


> Oh you are still open? i;ve never used the turnip exchange site


i am. though it seems the people up front may be AFK. gonna give it 5 more minutes and kick them out of line if no one shows, sorry about that! i'm still learning too.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



CaptainSavaHoe said:


> It kicked me out what do I do!


kicked you out of line? not sure why it would do that. you can DM me. ^^


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 29, 2020)

I am waiting patiently in queue. No worries 
thank you for opening your gates for this


----------



## pixelnikki (Apr 29, 2020)

PaperCat said:


> I am waiting patiently in queue. No worries
> thank you for opening your gates for this


no problem! it's been fun ^^


----------



## salty- (Apr 29, 2020)

Joined the queue!


----------



## Lachrimosa (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you !


----------



## Kaey (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks for hosting!


----------



## salty- (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you for hosting!


----------



## actuallyadrian (Apr 29, 2020)

Joined the queue!! Thanks so much for hosting, btw


----------



## CaptainSavaHoe (Apr 29, 2020)

pixelnikki said:


> ohh thats exciting tho! ^^ see you soon~
> 
> 
> 
> if you're in the queue it will automatically give you the dodo code once it's your turn.  but i'm PST, so i'll probably leave it open for at least 2 hours.



Thank you btw!


----------



## actuallyadrian (Apr 29, 2020)

Ahhh, I'm sorry for disconnecting twice! I think there must be something wrong with my WiFi, I'll look into it. I went ahead and left the queue, I'd hate to cause any more trouble, haha. Best of luck with hosting!


----------



## pixelnikki (Apr 29, 2020)

actuallyadrian said:


> Ahhh, I'm sorry for disconnecting twice! I think there must be something wrong with my WiFi, I'll look into it. I went ahead and left the queue, I'd hate to cause any more trouble, haha. Best of luck with hosting!



oh no! i was wondering what happened, i'm sorry. D: thought someone was leaving with the - button. hope it clears up for you. >.<

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020

i'm gonna lock the queue for now. will update here if i open again but probably not, the dogs need some attention. thanks everyone for being so kinda and generous! <3 this was a great first turnip selling escapade~


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello! My friend (Fishy) wanted me to thank you on her behalf. Thanks for allowing her to sell her turnips!


----------



## pixelnikki (Apr 29, 2020)

OtterFloof said:


> Hello! My friend (Fishy) wanted me to thank you on her behalf. Thanks for allowing her to sell her turnips!


thank her for the awesome tip! ; ; i sold most of my turnips before this spike so it was really fun to sell them myself <3 <3 <3


----------

